# Bonus For Tea Partiers



## Flanders (Nov 19, 2015)

*If you know that well-worn automobiles are sold in foreign countries you probably do not know that worn-out talking points are being sold  overseas. The other day, super salesman sold the tired “recruiting tool” model in Manila as though it was brand new: *

He went on, “I cannot think of a more potent recruitment tool for ISIL than some of the rhetoric that’s been coming out of here during the course of this debate.

Obama: Republicans 'Worried About Three-Year-Old Orphans' [VIDEO]

*Mod Edit -- Fixed broken link the OP.. *
​*American children eating cookies and cake is a Muslim recruiting tool according to Democrats, yet Al-Qaeda et al. never have trouble finding recruits using the oldest tool of all. Move the cursor to 1:00:*

​*It is said that Taqiyya the Liar created the Tea Party. Thank God he did! He also created a compelling force for fighting United Nations economic refugees. As I said at the beginning of the Tea Party movement, Tea Partiers should focus on Congress. Presidents cannot be trusted because the United Nations crowd only has to control one person. So stopping the well-planned refugee onslaught makes Congress more important to Tea Party Conservatives than ever before.

NOTE: Democrat busybodies always use the same touchy-feely garbage to justify America’s illegal aliens —— now they are using it to justify United Nations economic refugees. In short: Flooding the country with millions of unwanted foreigners is an excuse for the New World Order crowd to stick their noses in every one’s business in foreign countries and here at home.

These characters should consider living with  aliens in their homelands since they love them so much.

Even though he is not running for anything, I would be remiss if I did not begin with the Chicago sewer rat who never did anything except try his best to destroy this country and the American people. Now, he has the nerve to define ‘Un-American’:*
Obama: ‘Un-American’ Not to Take in More Muslim Refugees
   by Ben Shapiro
   16 Nov 2015

Obama: 'Un-American' Not to Take in More Muslim Refugees - Breitbart​*The next dirt bag is elected by the people in one district. He is the best representative illegal aliens have everywhere. Every time television hands him a microphone he talks like he is Jack Armstrong, the All-American Boy:*
Gutiérrez: Refusing Syrian Refugees ‘Despicable and Cowardly’
   by Pam Key17 Nov 2015

Gutiérrez: Refusing Syrian Refugees 'Despicable and Cowardly' - Breitbart​*Read El Rushbo slice and dice Gutierrez:*
Nuking Luis Gutierrez on WWII
   November 18, 2015

Nuking Luis Gutierrez on WWII - The Rush Limbaugh Show​*Here’s two for the price of one. No surprise since both are also in favor of amnesty for millions of illegal aliens. Both know that the United Nations deliberately made vetting refugees impossible, but they use it to look good anyway.*

   Both Jeb Bush and Marco Rubio have called for the US to accept more Syrian refugees, as long as they are properly "vetted", of course. But what does it mean to "vet" a refugee?

   Normally, if someone wants to come into the United States, say, from France or Germany, our government can check with the French or German government to see if this person has a criminal record, or even is who he says he is.

   But when it comes to refugees from Syria, what is called "vetting" relies mostly on one source of information: the refugee.

     You will never guess how the US is "vetting" Syrian refugees

You will never guess how the US is "vetting" Syrian refugees​*Senator Lindsey Graham deserves a thread of his own:*

RINO Is Not On The List Of Endangered Species | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum​*Finally, how many Americans murdered by illegal aliens is acceptable to Democrats?*
List of Victims

http://www.ojjpac.org/memorial.asphttp://www.ojjpac.org/memorial.asp​*Taqiyya the Liar & Company  will not abolish Sanctuary Cites protecting illegal aliens; so the number of Americans murdered by United Nations refugees will skyrocket simply because they will be here legally protected by the United Nations and non-exist international law. Naturally, the well-worn talking points will follow every slaughter.

1. Not every Muslim is a terrorist.

2. Guns are guilty.   

p.s. United Nations refugees do not give a damn whether or not you agree with Tea Party conservatism. Just being American is a death warrant. *
​


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 19, 2015)

If that isn't giving an invitation to the terrorist to come in and do their thing, I don't what more they need

Obama is nothing more than a pos lowlife street thug. nasty human being to the core of his black heart and soul.

and I don't know what this has to do with Tea Party.


----------



## guno (Nov 19, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> If that isn't giving an invitation to the terrorist to come in and do their thing, I don't what more they need
> 
> Obama is nothing more than a pos lowlife street thug. nasty human being to the core of his black heart and soul.
> 
> and I don't know what this has to do with Tea Party.


you are really an inbred piece of white trailer trash


----------



## Flanders (Nov 19, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> and I don't know what this has to do with Tea Party.


*To Stephanie: I am having trouble posting this thread. I tried to delete it. I’m only getting partial text on my screen; so I am not sure what you are getting. 

Anyway, this is why I posted it in the Tea Party forum. Is it showing on your screen? * 

It is said that Taqiyya the Liar created the Tea Party. Thank God he did! He also created a compelling force for fighting United Nations economic refugees. As I said at the beginning of the Tea Party movement, Tea Partiers should focus on Congress. Presidents cannot be trusted because the United Nations crowd only has to control one person. So stopping the well-planned refugee onslaught makes Congress more important to Tea Party Conservatives than ever before.​


----------



## Flanders (Nov 19, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> If that isn't giving an invitation to the terrorist to come in and do their thing, I don't what more they need
> 
> Obama is nothing more than a pos lowlife street thug. nasty human being to the core of his black heart and soul.
> 
> and I don't know what this has to do with Tea Party.


*To Stephanie: This is the missing text on my screen. If it comes up, note that it is not accepting my usual format*

Kerry Picket
       6:42 AM 11/18/2015
* 
Obama: Republicans 'Worried About Three-Year-Old Orphans' [VIDEO]

American children eating cookies and cake is a Muslim recruiting tool according to Democrats, yet Al-Qaeda et al. never have trouble finding recruits using the oldest tool of all. Move the cursor to 1:00:


It is said that Taqiyya the Liar created the Tea Party. Thank God he did! He also created a compelling force for fighting United Nations economic refugees. As I said at the beginning of the Tea Party movement, Tea Partiers should focus on Congress. Presidents cannot be trusted because the United Nations crowd only has to control one person. So stopping the well-planned refugee onslaught makes Congress more important to Tea Party Conservatives than ever before.

NOTE: Democrat busybodies always use the same touchy-feely garbage to justify America’s illegal aliens —— now they are using it to justify United Nations economic refugees. In short: Flooding the country with millions of unwanted foreigners is an excuse for the New World Order crowd to stick their noses in every one’s business in foreign countries and here at home.

These characters should consider living with  aliens in their homelands since they love them so much.

Even though he is not running for anything, I would be remiss if I did not begin with the Chicago sewer rat who never did anything except try his best to destroy this country and the American people. Now, he has the nerve to define ‘Un-American’:

   Obama: ‘Un-American’ Not to Take in More Muslim Refugees
   by Ben Shapiro
   16 Nov 2015

Obama: 'Un-American' Not to Take in More Muslim Refugees - Breitbart

The next dirt bag is elected by the people in one district. He is the best representative illegal aliens have everywhere. Every time television hands him a microphone he talks like he is Jack Armstrong, the All-American Boy:

   Gutiérrez: Refusing Syrian Refugees ‘Despicable and Cowardly’
   by Pam Key17 Nov 2015

Gutiérrez: Refusing Syrian Refugees 'Despicable and Cowardly' - Breitbart

Read El Rushbo slice and dice Gutierrez:

   Nuking Luis Gutierrez on WWII
   November 18, 2015

Nuking Luis Gutierrez on WWII - The Rush Limbaugh Show

Here’s two for the price of one. No surprise since both are also in favor of amnesty for millions of illegal aliens. Both know that the United Nations deliberately made vetting refugees impossible, but they use it to look good anyway.

   Both Jeb Bush and Marco Rubio have called for the US to accept more Syrian refugees, as long as they are properly "vetted", of course. But what does it mean to "vet" a refugee?

   Normally, if someone wants to come into the United States, say, from France or Germany, our government can check with the French or German government to see if this person has a criminal record, or even is who he says he is.

   But when it comes to refugees from Syria, what is called "vetting" relies mostly on one source of information: the refugee.

     You will never guess how the US is "vetting" Syrian refugees

You will never guess how the US is "vetting" Syrian refugees

Senator Lindsey Graham deserves a thread of his own:

RINO Is Not On The List Of Endangered Species | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Finally, how many Americans murdered by illegal aliens is acceptable to Democrats?

   List of Victims

http://www.ojjpac.org/memorial.asphttp://www.ojjpac.org/memorial.asp

Taqiyya the Liar & Company  will not abolish Sanctuary Cites protecting illegal aliens; so the number of Americans murdered by United Nations refugees will skyrocket simply because they will be here legally protected by the United Nations and non-exist international law. Naturally, the well-worn talking points will follow every slaughter.

1. Not every Muslim is a terrorist.

2. Guns are guilty.   

p.s. United Nations refugees do not give a damn whether or not you agree with Tea Party conservatism. Just being American is a death warrant.  

*


----------

